# First haircut??



## okpokesfan (May 1, 2015)

When did your puppy get their first major cut? We have been doing basic trimming/bathing with Rosie but I was just curious when your puppy got a major grooming.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

My little Zoe was 7 months when she first went to the groomer for ears, nails, paws, cut, bath, sani, etc. The groomer scheduled appointments so that only one dog was there at a time. He said several times that she was very good. He gave her play breaks as soon as she would show signs of getting stressed. He did a great job and she was happy but tired when we picked her up. Up until that point, I did what you did, baths myself, and some brushing and combing myself from when she was only 2+ lbs.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy never had her hair cut as a puppy. I would just trim around her eyes a bit, paws and butt area and nail trim myself. I had all intentions of having her in full coat from the get go and managed to escape the blowing coat / matting phase to a minimum by keeping on top of things. I think I just got lucky to be honest with ya.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is 6 and has never been trimmed except feet and sanitary. I do take him to a trusted groomer for that, just because she does a MUCH nicer job on his feet than I do. I'll do the same with Pixel eventually. Right now, I'm still trimming her feet myself.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I tried grooming Scout, but knew by six months I needed help.  I was so fortunate to find a wonderful groomer. The groomer bathed and fluffed Truffles when she first arrived. I think the whole grooming thing has been easier on Truffles because she was introduced to bathing and standing on a table early on. We try to keep Scouts coat long, but he has been trimmed. Truffles has never had a haircut except for sanitary trim. She has had a little trimmed on her back legs due to my not so good combing skills.  Here she is with her first little braid a few days ago. Not sure how to rotate the picture...


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh my, how fancy she looks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Zoe093014 said:


> Oh my, how fancy she looks!


It's always a fun day when the pups get groomed... Miss Whimsy looks absolutely gorgeous as ever! Beautiful picture.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She looks so pretty with her braid!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles says thanks! We tried really hard to get a picture before she went wild and rubbed her head on everything possible! :biggrin1:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the braid. She looks like a little birthday present with her curly ribbon. Can't believe she sat still for all that. Nice job!


----------



## okpokesfan (May 1, 2015)

We aren't keeping her long. I want easy (er) care. I love the length it is now so guess we'll wait until we think it's too long and green get a cut. Thanks!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

How do you get your puppy used to getting brushed. Rudy doesn't like it. He's 10 weeks old. Has anyone tried s mobile groomer who will come to your house?
Any advice will be appreciated. Also, what kind of treats do you use for training a 10 week old puppy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> How do you get your puppy used to getting brushed. Rudy doesn't like it. He's 10 weeks old. Has anyone tried s mobile groomer who will come to your house?
> Any advice will be appreciated. Also, what kind of treats do you use for training a 10 week old puppy?


A mobile groomer is fine for trimming (or a puppy cut) and bathing if you wNt, but if you own a Havanese, you HAVE to learn to comb them out, and they HAVE to learn to accept it. Otherwise, you will end up with continuous mats which you will need to get your dog repeatedly shaved to the skin to remove the mats.

Try to start when your puppy is tired out and sleepy. Use a good comb, Like a Chris Christensen comb, that will glide smoothly theough the hair, and then insist on combing him. Use LOTS of high value cookies and talk softly to him. Do it EVERY day, so he comes to realize that it's just part of his life.

Right now, he's young enough that he probably won't get mats, so there's no discomfort involved, and if you're persistent, you will both get the hang of it before it becomes critical.

But, with a Havanese, unless you learn to groom them regularly, you're going to have to keep them in a VERY short puppy cut.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't have a mobile groomer, but I do have groomer that come to the house. If you have a home groomer in your area I highly recommend it. Plus I get to watch and learn at the same time.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Karen. I will try combing him while he his sleepy. Also, do you have a specific brand of treats for 10 week old puppy? Thanks for your recommendation.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Thanks Karen. I will try combing him while he his sleepy. Also, do you have a specific brand of treats for 10 week old puppy? Thanks for your recommendation.


Not really... I use all sorts of different things. Whatever your pup likes best is "the best". Some things to try are tiny pieces of roast or boiled chicken, rost pork, steak, freeze dried liver, lamb lung or salmon. That's just a starting place... There are LOTS of other choices!


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree with Karen. No matter how short you keep them (unless you want them actually shaved to the skin) you have to comb them every day. Otherwise, you are going to find that the mats become overwhelming. Most dogs don't actually enjoy being groomed, at least at first, but most will eventually tolerate it if you are insistent. The treats are a big help. Sheba gets squirmy while I'm combing her and I say, "be good, soon you'll get a treat." I used to give them to her the whole time. Now I just give her a treat at the end of the grooming. Some people also start out with a treat, which is probably not a bad idea!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hsusa said:


> I agree with Karen. No matter how short you keep them (unless you want them actually shaved to the skin) you have to comb them every day. Otherwise, you are going to find that the mats become overwhelming. Most dogs don't actually enjoy being groomed, at least at first, but most will eventually tolerate it if you are insistent. The treats are a big help. Sheba gets squirmy while I'm combing her and I say, "be good, soon you'll get a treat." I used to give them to her the whole time. Now I just give her a treat at the end of the grooming. Some people also start out with a treat, which is probably not a bad idea!


Yes, start with VERY frequent, small treats. Over time, you can fade the rate of reinforcement, just as with any learned behavior. I offer a treat at the beginning too, for a very specific reason. My grooming area is upstairs, and I don't want to have to carry them both up there. As Sheba's mom says, while they both TOLERATE grooming nicely, I wouldn't go so far as to say they like it. The extra cookie sweetens the pot!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy's hair is so thick and I can barely see his beautiful hazel eyes. I tried to do a top knot last night, but it's not long enough. i keep wetting his hair above his eyes with a wet cloth to try to keep it back. He lets me comb him now in the evenings. I bought the combs Karen recommended and they work great. He especially loves having his face combed. He's almost 16 weeks old.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rudy is still pretty little for a top knot. It would probably be easier with two pigtails. Even though Truffles is almost two it is still difficult to keep the hair out of her eyes because of the long eyelashes. :smile2:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Truffles is adorable. Do you have a current picture of Scout?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The Scouter boy doesn't have a top knot. He has a lot of coat and it is just easier to keep his hair trimmed around his eyes.

View attachment 99970


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I took Django to the groomer as a puppy just to get use to the entire process. He would just clean around her face and eyes and the back end. I don't think he actually got his first official grooming until he was almost a year old.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> The Scouter boy doesn't have a top knot. He has a lot of coat and it is just easier to keep his hair trimmed around his eyes.
> 
> View attachment 99970


What a pretty boy he is!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh he is so cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The Scouter boy thanks you for you kind comments. He is our love bug! :biggrin1:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Finally got this IPhone fixed and can send new photos. Here is the Scouter yesterday.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy is going the groomer for the first time next week just for a bath, sani, and paw trim. The groomer said I can stay and watch. I'm still learning.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Photo today of the Scouter on his new balcony. Truffles can't fall off now!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Scout is beautiful!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He is the sweetest doggie ever! :smile2:


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

What color was Scout as a puppy? Rudy right now is milk chocolate, but getting lighter. His hair underneath is a very light cream color. His tail has a lot of white.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout's color has not changed much. As a puppy he was cream with peachy-red ears and dustings throughout his coat. His mom was red and sire apricot sable. Truffles was a very dark chocolate. Her mom was a dark chocolate parti and sire chocolate sable. By six months it was obvious she would be much lighter. Now she looks like she is highlighted!:biggrin1: Here's a couple of pictures of the Scouter boy as a puppy and about nine months old.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

He's so cute! Do you have pictures of Truffles when she was young and now? I don't think Rudy is going to keep the chocolate color.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have hundreds of pictures and video's of both! Unfortunately I am computer challenged and only have limited photos I can post.  These show how Truffles coat has changed.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow. The middle picture looks very similar to the color of Rudy! How old was she in that picture. I still can't put his hair in a topknot.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rudy is absolutely darling! Maybe he will be a light chocolate. As a puppy Truffles only had white paws and feathers on her chest. I first noticed that white hair was appearing on her back and then they just spread. It will be interesting to see if your little guy color changes. I look forward to Rudy pics in the future! :biggrin1:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lisa T. said:


> Wow. The middle picture looks very similar to the color of Rudy! How old was she in that picture. I still can't put his hair in a topknot.


I think she was about six months old in that picture. I have so many good pictures, but for some reason I can't post them. Rudy and Truffles look quite a bit alike! It takes awhile before they have enough hair to hold in a topknot. Truffles hair always falls out because it is very silky. I keep Scout trimmed. One topknot to control is enough. :biggrin1:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm loving all the pictures of Scout, Truffles and Rudy! Love Rudy's milk chocolate color with the little white paws. I'm thinking Lola might end up being more milk chocolate than the dark with reddish highlights she is now. How old is he again? Lola might also have more of Scout's volume. right now her hair sticks out three to four inches on either side. She's a puff ball, though on her head and feet, it's different texture and really silky. I don't know if that's a puffy thing or not, but she's got a LOT of hair. Even the groomer commented on the volume, and she grooms quite a few Havanese.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola is such a cute little fluffball! It does look like she will have lots of volume like Scout. Everyone wants to pet him because he is so fluffy and soft. The top picture was a puppy cut when he was eight months. The pups groomer said that Scout's a special boy which really means lots of brushing and combing!:biggrin1:


----------

